# Info on speed cameras...



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I have had my license just over 3 years and have never been caught speeding or had any motoring offences, yesterday i may have been caught twice..

Was on the m62 through the 50mph temporary speed camera area, saw the national speed limit sign a couple of hundred yards away so sped up to 70, there was an over head bridge which when i got past, there was a camera before the sign behind the bridge.. slowed down quickly but who knows, sneaky...

Scenario 2 i was doing 80mph(possibly a touch over) on a dual carriageway, went over the brow of a hill and there was a police van in the layby with a camera pointed out the back of a window type thing.. ANPR or speed camera i have no idea... any thoughts or you think i will have 6 points on my clean license in the space of 5 hours...


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought I got caught a couple of months but luckily not heard nothing. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

ouch, I hope its nothing more than a false scare for you


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

i would think and hope you will be ok


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

I think I'd be worried about scenario 2 - only time will tell.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

First one is probably there for when variable speed limits are used assume it was an overhead camera on the gantry , So I think you will be okay 

2nd one - You might get 3 points and a £60 fine


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I was thinking the 2nd scenario might be worst, i suppose i can hope for a drivers awareness course lol... i guess a week or so i will find out!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

that's a speed van..... sorry you have to wait 14 days and will get a brown envelope with nip ( notice of intended prosecution) in it. You have to reply saying who was driving. if its the first time depending on the force you may be offered a driver improvement course ( no points) but costs you........best of luck mate


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup, you are going to have to wait, its a horrible feeling.
I think the course is about £100 for the driver improvement course, thats if they offer it you.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Its annoying because the area they were parked is on a quiet dual carriageway in the north yorkshire countryside, which is barely used aside from bikers going to the bikers cafe, should be finding people speeding through built up residential areas where accidents have actually occured... i suppose speeding is speeding though....


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

im ex job and I got caught !!! sat through driver improvement had to bite my tounge


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would think you'd be unlucky to have been caught on both occasions but you never know, you may be offered the speed awareness course but it really depends on the area you live in and the speed you may have been caught at. I thought the fine had gone up to £100 and 3 points, could be wrong though ?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The guys in the scamera vans are like army snipers waiting to pick off their prey. Seriously these guys should be out in Afghanistan picking off the Taliban! I was zapped 3 years ago from over 600 metres away! It comes down to luck whether he was targeting you or another car at the time.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> I thought the fine had gone up to £100 and 3 points, could be wrong though ?


Your not wrong.:thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Association of chief police offices guidelines recommend a prosecution at 10%+2 mph over posted limit. 70mph 79 for a prosecution. 3points and £100 fine. Speed awareness courses are offerd at lower speeds but if you don't take them up on the offer you get the points and fine. The camera van must have the windows open as the laser must not be operated through glass. ANPR vans are normally unmarked. 
Temporary speed limits apply until you reach the national limits sign so it's possible you were caught. But I suspect based on what you said that the camera on the gantry may be for when the works are complete and is not yet in use. Most road works speed enforcements is done by SPECS average speed cameras. They are the obviously temporary cameras mounted on a pole. They are generally only synchronised to one lane. But it's not necessarily the outside lane.
The NIP must be sent by normal post to arrive within 14 days if you haven't heard anything in 20 I would guess you were not caught.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

i was overtaking some bikers in the right hand lane as they was probably doing around 60, my speedo read around 80, maybe it was over reading, also there was a 330d flying on the inside lane further on from me.. maybe they had their gun on him not me, wishful thinking


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

If you are offered the chance, take the driver improvement course. It'll save you a few pennies versus paying the speeding fine 9I think it's about £120 now), but more importantly you won't get three points - assuming you've been caught by the van. Normally, by the time you've seen the van, they've already got you. The driver improvement course isn't actually all that bad.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

RPC said:


> Its annoying because the area they were parked is on a quiet dual carriageway in the north yorkshire countryside, which is barely used aside from bikers going to the bikers cafe, should be finding people speeding through built up residential areas where accidents have actually occured... i suppose speeding is speeding though....


They will locate themselves where they can raise the most revenue. The term "safety" cameras is a misnomer. The ones in my area are not located in accident blackspots, they exist purely as cash generators to meet financial targets.
I've only seen one outside a school in my area ONCE in 15 years, yet they are located almost daily on a safe dual carriageway with a very low accident rate


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

2 (controversial points).

The speed limit applies right up to the sign's ! Hence 100 yds or so before is a favourite place for a mobile scamera.

If you do not speed and have a high level of awareness it don't matter where they put scamera's


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

A Speedometer must over read by up to 10 it's written into the regulations an indicated 80 is more likely to be about 74 you can calibrate your speedo against a sat nav.


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

If you where in West Yorks Police area of M62 this is there Speed course criteria hope that helps.

http://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/sites/default/files/files/policies/traffic_offences.pdf


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the help, time will tell, keep you updated, hopefully be a good outcome lol


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

All the ones between leeds and castleford have been average cameras rather than gatso type if you was in that area


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RPC said:


> Thanks for the help, time will tell, keep you updated, hopefully be a good outcome lol


And slow down next time......


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lasers also have to operate under their own power and can not run of the vehicles however proving it would be interesting ,Personally I think it's a liberty the other day I was going along the beach road which is wide enough for four cars and they had stuck their car behind a bus shelter and stood the other side of the road behind parked cars looking over the tops and getting people yet they blatantly ignored all the cars that where parked facing the oncoming traffic ? surely they are causing more of a danger as they have to cross over one lane to get in the right one and drivers up can be ignorant at the best of times


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

The police vans are there to reduce accidents and improve safety, that's why you often find them hiding around a bend, behind things, below a brow of a hill or on bridges. It's definitely not to make money. Good luck with it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

neilos said:


> And slow down next time......


Or just dont get caught


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> Its annoying because the area they were parked is on a quiet dual carriageway in the north yorkshire countryside, which is barely used aside from bikers going to the bikers cafe, should be finding people speeding through built up residential areas where accidents have actually occured... i suppose speeding is speeding though....


There's your issue . They used to do it up boxhill , beautiful roads to ride but you couldn't push on as its heavily policed , and up the oakdean on a Wednesday in wrotham police everywhere .


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

andy monty said:


> All the ones between leeds and castleford have been average cameras rather than gatso type if you was in that area


This is correct...and the ones by the services. You are probably ok on the M62 but the other one...don't fancy your chances.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Stokie said:


> The police vans are there to reduce accidents and improve safety, that's why you often find them hiding around a bend, behind things, below a brow of a hill or on bridges. It's definitely not to make money. Good luck with it.


********. They're nearly pretty much always near a change in speed limit, right next to the sign indicating a change in the limit.

Has **** all to do with safety. I've never seen them in accident spots, ever.

If you force people to brake hard when changing speeds to match the signage, how the hell is that improving safety?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> *
> 
> If you force people to brake hard when changing speeds to match the signage, how the hell is that improving safety?


If you're braking hard to match the signage, then you need to take a serious look at your driving.

I must be the only one that is 100% for speed cameras. If you didn't speed, you've got no worries.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> If you're braking hard to match the signage, then you need to take a serious look at your driving.
> 
> I must be the only one that is 100% for speed cameras. If you didn't speed, you've got no worries.


You really shouldn't be braking at all, you should be just adjusting your speed to match. However, if that means an nsl into a 30, it means braking, especially if the sign is around a corner, where, the camera will be.

Instead, you could still be adjusting maybe 50-100 yards after the sign with no braking, causing no pile up behind you.

The purpose of signage isn't for you to see it and immediately slam on the anchors, it's to adjust your speed to match your surroundings.

It's not a question of speeding, it's adjusting your speed to match in a controlled and gentle manner, these pillocks who apply brakes when they see these signs, cause accidents and traffic jams.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, you of all people should know how much cambridge is populated by pig ignorant, inobservant ****s, who carry on at the same speed in every limit and positively refuse to use lanes correctly to allow others to pass, whilst they overtake at the same speed or less of the cars in other lanes, then cutting them up eventually.

There is 0 reason for having cameras right next to speed limit signs, aside from generating revenue. In the middle of a 30 zone, sure. I'm yet to see that.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Also, you of all people should know how much cambridge is populated by pig ignorant, inobservant ****s, who carry on at the same speed in every limit and positively refuse to use lanes correctly to allow others to pass, whilst they overtake at the same speed or less of the cars in other lanes, then cutting them up eventually.


Indeed, and the majority of them are the taxi drivers....


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I agree with speed cameras just not the location they are usually in, always the good roads, never built up areas where serious accidents occur with pedestrians and heavy traffic.. amount of people i follow down a country road doing 45mph then you go through a 30mph zone and they continue at 45...

Also a big hate for me is the amount of people that go in left turn only lane on roundabouts and cut across during peak hour to save queing, someone crashed into me doing that and drove off, not a police officer to be seen..


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

my mate got 6 points collecting a parcel , got done twice within 13 minutes as he didnt spot a sneaky van. 

But he was speeding so thats the price you pay

Think it was 33mph and 35mph


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It makes me laugh this sort of thing always brings out the "I don't speed crowd" ,each to own ,but when research proved that signs the flash your speed up are more effective at reducing speed related accidents yet police forces and councils still use speed cameras which everyone knows just causes the majority to break hard. Cruise through and boot it again ,the police would be better served cruising than sat at the side of the motorway or hidden around a corner collecting cash ,if it was for safety why the fine and not just points


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to let you all know... There is not set standard or guidance as to whether you get fine and points or driver training... The sub districts in all counties can set there own punishment. My mate was doing 65mph in a 50 and got driver training. I was doing 57 in a 50 and thought it'll most probably go nowhere or I'll get the course.... I got 3 points and £100 fine. When I phoned and challenged them they stated that they don't have to offer the course....!!!! Gutted.....


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Stokie said:


> The police vans are there to reduce accidents and improve safety, that's why you often find them hiding around a bend, behind things, below a brow of a hill or on bridges. It's definitely not to make money. Good luck with it.


Seriously is that what you honestly believe? 

It's a pure money making game, perhaps instead of wasting money with cameras put the money in to educating people how to drive correctly this is what causes accidents.

I know of a few locations in my area that often see camera vans and to my knowledge has never had an accident in that area.

Also what's the point of cop cars hiding up slip roads early on a Sunday morning with hardly no traffic on the road waiting to catch some one speeding its to make easy money instead of fighting real crime.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I can remember watching a proper traffic cop set up his "stall" opposite our house. fairly regularly. marked volvo estate and him on the verge with his speed "gun"....


Not only was he pulling in speeders and in many cases a word in their shell and let them go...

but whilst he had them there he checked the car over and the driver...

any balled tyres lights out etc were all delt with too...

Not to mention those without seatbelts , on a phone , with a headlight out or the policeman just fancied a chat with a out of place car.... 



That was the real way of cutting accidents not sending a letter and a fine in the post. But dealing with it there and then ....



Who was the member on here who was rushing a child to hospital who got pulled for speeding and subsequently got a blue light escort to the hospital. and no action taken.. bar a soft toy a few days later when they called in to see the little one?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Seriously is that what you honestly believe?
> 
> It's a pure money making game, perhaps instead of wasting money with cameras put the money in to educating people how to drive correctly this is what causes accidents.
> 
> ...


Unlike a few, I read Stokies post with a hint of sarcasm.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

S63 said:


> Unlike a few, I read Stokies post with a hint of sarcasm.


I thought it was tongue in cheek too.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought I was going to get done a couple of weeks ago, drove through a 30 limit one at 35 while distracted using my phone, it's a proper integrated one so don't start lecturing me.
I was driving safely on a quiet road with no other traffic or people about, just my speed crept up.
I was livid with myself, especially as I know the area. Had a clean licence 23 years!

Fortunately my slip didn't cost me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

jenks said:


> I thought I was going to get done a couple of weeks ago, drove through a 30 limit one at 35 while distracted using my phone, it's a proper integrated one so don't start lecturing me.
> I was driving safely on a quiet road with no other traffic or people about, just my speed crept up.
> I was livid with myself, especially as I know the area. Had a clean licence 23 years!
> 
> Fortunately my slip didn't cost me


Which goes to show whether a phone is hands free or not, it is a distraction.


----------



## 55lbrown (May 14, 2011)

It s simple really,dont speed and you wont get done.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

55lbrown said:


> It s simple really,dont speed and you wont get done.


Nah, you'll just see a sign, brake hard and cause an accident instead :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting debate about braking at signs, as I have a black box in my car  (I'm only 18 so its the only way I could get insurance at a sensible price). This makes me feel like I need to brake at the signs because if the box detects me doing over 45 in a 30, it cancels the insurance I believe (obviously I'm not going to drive at 45 on purpose in a 30 limit, but going from NSL into a 30 sometimes means some hard braking).
I always feel dangerous having to brake into a 30 because of the black box, yet I have to do it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Interesting debate about braking at signs, as I have a black box in my car  (I'm only 18 so its the only way I could get insurance at a sensible price). This makes me feel like I need to brake at the signs because if the box detects me doing over 45 in a 30, it cancels the insurance I believe (obviously I'm not going to drive at 45 on purpose in a 30 limit, but going from NSL into a 30 sometimes means some hard braking).
> I always feel dangerous having to brake into a 30 because of the black box, yet I have to do it.


Surely when you see the 30 signs you should start to slow down gradually so that you're doing that limit when you get there? 
I'm sure that's what I was taught although it's going back a few years now.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hard braking for the change in speed limit means your not looking as far ahead as you should be. If you was, you'd see the change in speed limit, and be adjusting your drop in speed accordingly. Do it correctly, and you'll just need a light brake application to match your speed with the limit, in some instances, no brake application at all.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Hard braking for the change in speed limit means your not looking as far ahead as you should be. If you was, you'd see the change in speed limit, and be adjusting your drop in speed accordingly. Do it correctly, and you'll just need a light brake application to match your speed with the limit, in some instances, no brake application at all.


Can you see around a blind corner or over the brow of a hill?

Some speed limit signs are very poorly placed and this, is where the speed cameras will be.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Interesting debate about braking at signs, as I have a black box in my car  (I'm only 18 so its the only way I could get insurance at a sensible price). This makes me feel like I need to brake at the signs because if the box detects me doing over 45 in a 30, it cancels the insurance I believe (obviously I'm not going to drive at 45 on purpose in a 30 limit, but going from NSL into a 30 sometimes means some hard braking).
> I always feel dangerous having to brake into a 30 because of the black box, yet I have to do it.


Exactly, then again I wouldn't want a ludicrous black box in my car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Can you see around a blind corner or over the brow of a hill?
> 
> Some speed limit signs are very poorly placed and this, is where the speed cameras will be.


I stand to be corrected but I'm sure it's the law to place speed camera warning signs along camera routes.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Can you see around a blind corner or over the brow of a hill?
> 
> Some speed limit signs are very poorly placed and this, is where the speed cameras will be.


Blind corner you should be scanning the area for clues for a change in speed limit, as per brow of a hill, which you should be easing off for anyway, ie, you don't know what's over the otherside of the hill.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> I stand to be corrected but I'm sure it's the law to place speed camera warning signs along camera routes.


That doesn't apply to mobile cameras as far as i'm aware.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Blind corner you should be scanning the area for clues for a change in speed limit, as per brow of a hill, which you should be easing off for anyway, ie, you don't know what's over the otherside of the hill.


There are no clues often, as the speed limits are completely illogical.

You should be easing off and I would be, but, you may still find a difference in the speed limit to what you'd be doing, with no junctions, no pedestrianised areas and no urbanisation whatsoever.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> That doesn't apply to mobile cameras as far as i'm aware.


They do apply for all cameras but I used the wrong term i.e. "Law" it should read "guidelines".........a world of difference.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> They do apply for all cameras but I used the wrong term i.e. "Law" it should read "guidelines".........a world of difference.


Fair enough, but iirc there are no signs near where they have a favourite hiding spot.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

S63 said:


> Which goes to show whether a phone is hands free or not, it is a distraction.


Can't argue with that one!


----------

